# thinset and grout drying times



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

How long should will it take for thinset to dry under 12 x 12 travertine? I'm using Lowe's Lacrete modified. 24 hours? How can I tell for sure that it's ready for grout?

Same question with the grout? How long til it's dry?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

gtothek said:


> How long should will it take for thinset to dry under 12 x 12 travertine? I'm using Lowe's Lacrete modified. 24 hours? How can I tell for sure that it's ready for grout?
> 
> Same question with the grout? How long til it's dry?


There's a difference between dried and fully cured.

I've grouted tile within 24 hours of laying it, but that was under ideal conditions. I'd recommend waiting _at least_ 24 hours. 

Same with grout.


Just note that it takes a lot longer than 24 hours for grout to cure, before you should apply sealer.


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a newbie so I need more finite numbers for wait time. Like 2 days, 36 hours, etc???

I was planning on laying the tile on saturday morning and grouting sunday afternoon. The tile is in a 3x6 powder room bathroom.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

gtothek said:


> I'm a newbie so I need more finite numbers for wait time. Like 2 days, 36 hours, etc???
> 
> I was planning on laying the tile on saturday morning and grouting sunday afternoon. The tile is in a 3x6 powder room bathroom.


That should be perfectly fine. 

The majority of sealers recommend waiting 72 hours, after grouting, before sealing the grout.

Good luck!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> gtothek: "I'm a newbie so I need more finite numbers for wait time. Like 2 days, 36 hours, etc???
> 
> I was planning on laying the tile on saturday morning and grouting sunday afternoon. The tile is in a 3x6 powder room bathroom."


Assuming the temperature doesn't drop below 55 degrees fahrenheit during any of this time you will be well good to go. Thinset under travertine will "set" in a matter of just a few hours if the temperature is agreeable, and overnight will be plenty of time to stay off of it.

Grout is the same way assuming you are using Portland cement grout.

As far as sealing the grout, buy your sealer and follow those instructions that are on the label. Grout sealer applications can vary by manufacturer.


----------



## acglobal (Feb 7, 2011)

stick a knife or sharp object into left over mortar in bucket. if your knife penetrates into mortar, let dry longer. if knife doesnt, thinset is dry.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Actually modified thinset remaining in bulk form in a bucket will take a lot longer to dry than if it is spread between two stratus in thin fashion.:yes:


----------

